# Android on Lumia 930



## XITER_ON (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi, Is there anyway to install android on my lumia 930?


----------



## uiqjirka (Mar 14, 2017)

No.


----------



## Satirus (Mar 14, 2017)

It is possible. Every system has its own failures... But it is so difficult to explore vulnerabilities


----------



## dxdy (Mar 14, 2017)

Satirus said:


> It is possible. Every system has its own failures... But it is so difficult to explore vulnerabilities

Click to collapse



yeah, is possible... as snow in July on Hawaii ...


----------



## Satirus (Mar 17, 2017)

dxdy said:


> yeah, is possible... as snow in July on Hawaii ...

Click to collapse



Say what you want, man.


----------



## dxdy (Mar 17, 2017)

Satirus said:


> Say what you want, man.

Click to collapse



believe what you want... lie is sweeter than truth...


----------



## djtonka (Mar 17, 2017)

XITER_ON said:


> Hi, Is there anyway to install android on my lumia 930?

Click to collapse





Satirus said:


> yes

Click to collapse



looking afterr 930 right now


----------



## EspHack2 (Mar 18, 2017)

no, but yes, but you wouldnt want that anyway, not in the form you would get it, if you ever get it to "work" in some way anyway

so no, and yes but not worth it


----------

